# "VBT/splash"- Thread



## Olliruh (5. März 2013)

So Jungs hier nen Sammelthread zu den aktuellen VBT Splash bzw VBT geschehen. 
Hier können wir über die Runden diskutieren. Entweder welche wir total feiern,oder welche die wirklich low waren. 
Auch alte vbt runden können diskutiert werden. Ich fang gleich mal mit einer an 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B7-fEjKJMxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einfach die komplette Beerdigung von Esmaticx,super runde


----------



## bkeleanor (5. März 2013)

Sorry, aber was ist VBT?


edit:
Video Battle turnier
und somit ist es mir latte :-)


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUChX7FB_yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dk0xRSxYnOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bis jetzt die 2 besten Runden. 

Scotch kann sich die nächste Runde abschminken. Bin echt enttäuscht, hätte wirklich mehr erwartet. Seine 2 Runden waren mehr als whack. Nach der RR von Vist kann es Happy Beckmann auch vergessen. Mag den Typen eh nicht. 
Kico war gleich schlecht wie jedesmal. Donetasy kommt vermutlich nicht weiter, obwohl er ziemlich geil ist. Die meisten mögen seine Stimme halt nicht. Mikzn und Tune mag ich beide nicht, da ist mir eig. egal wer weiter kommt. EstA ist mir auch unsympathisch. Pimf und EmGi sind mir auch Latte. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hrmts8UVOMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beste VBT Runde ever


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2013)

Drücke der ganzen Reimebude die Daumen, ansonsten sind sie mir alle ziemlich wurscht. Wie man DirtyMaulwurf oder Donetasy feiern kann, check ich immer noch net. Klar, das GTA SA Video war der Hammer, aber der Rest .. meh.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfvPPjR2ffw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wenn es Dollar John schafft, würd ich mich sehr freuen. Feiere seine HR und RR sehr, aber besonders die HR war einfach genial. Da hat alles gepasst. Aber ihm fehlt wohl die Lobby.


----------



## exill (5. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [...] Wie man DirtyMaulwurf oder Donetasy feiern kann, check ich immer noch net. Klar, das GTA SA Video war der Hammer, aber der Rest .. meh.



Christiane ist am Mic mach die Nadel schonmal tight...wenn donetasy sich mal n bisschen Mühe gibt ist der einfach geil . Finde DirtyMaulwurf eigentlich auch ganz chillig, aber donetasy war in dem Battle klar überlegen.
Dafür kann ich weder Esta noch Ésmaticxzxzxczx was abgewinnen. Finde És hat ein oder zwei ganz nette Hooks, das war's dann aber auch.
Die Runden von Vist und HappyBeckmann find ich auch recht unterhaltsam, Mikzn knallt auch gut. Ansonsten dieses Jahr nichts dabei was mich so wirklich flashed.


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2013)

Der Thread wurd geschlossen jetzt ist er wieder offen. Zauberei 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ldf2L1e8GU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Beste Hook ever

Reimebude ist ganz cool,außer 4tune.. total überhyped von 12 jährigen Internetkindern. Dollarjohn schlägt sich ganz ordentlich und ... naja Happy Beckman ist imo kein guter Battlerapper sondern eher nen ziemlich guter feat Rapper. Vist hat ihn zerstört und beerdigt


----------



## Xidish (6. März 2013)

/reported

Wieso wird hier schon wieder solch ein Thread gestartet?
Reicht nicht schon eine Zensierung bzw. gar Löschung eines solchen gleichnamigen Threads?

Imo hat sowas hier nix zu suchen!
Denn die Wortwahl iist unterste Schublade.

Und übrigens von wegen Rap - das ist kein Rap!
Eine Schande, den Rap so zu beschmutzen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> /reported
> 
> Wieso wird hier schon wieder solch ein Thread gestartet?
> Reicht nicht schon eine Zensierung bzw. gar Löschung eines solchen gleichnamigen Threads?
> ...


Bevor man meckert und reported sollte man vielleicht mal einen Blick auf den ersten Post werfen. 
Das ist der geschlossene Thread von gestern, der Thread wurde also nur wieder geöffnet. Will heißen: Die Mods (und vll auch ZAM) werden sich schon mit dem Thema beschäftigt
und für ok befunden haben.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. März 2013)

@ topic: Ich hab mir bisher noch gar net so viele Runden angeschaut, hab irgendwie verpennt, dass VBT schon längst wieder läuft :O

Esta fand ich ganz witzig, bin mal gespannt, wie lange sich "die Frau unter Männern" halten kann^^





Grüne schrieb:


> Bevor man meckert und reported sollte man vielleicht mal einen Blick auf den ersten Post werfen.
> Das ist der geschlossene Thread von gestern, der Thread wurde also nur wieder geöffnet. Will heißen: Die Mods (und vll auch ZAM) werden sich schon mit dem Thema beschäftigt
> und für ok befunden haben.



+1. Der Thread wird sich ja wohl kaum selbstständig gemacht haben


----------



## Xidish (6. März 2013)

Ersteres hatte ich erst überlesen.

Trotzdem /reported - da er nicht der Nettiquette entspricht - 
wegen der arbartigen Wortwahl eben! 

Ich werde auch solange nicht ruhen, bis sowas unterebunden wird, versprochen! pp


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ersteres hatte ich erst überlesen.
> 
> Trotzdem /reported - da er nicht der Nettiquette entspricht -
> wegen der arbartigen Wortwahl eben!
> ...


Hör dir das Lied an (Weekend gg 3pluss) und sag mir was da gegen die Nettiquette verspricht. Dann mach ich zu.



Xidish schrieb:


> /reported



Hör dir das Lied an was ich grade gepostet habe und sag mir was daran verkehrt ist.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. März 2013)

Tatsache ist doch, der Thread wurde erst unter Vorbehalt geschlossen, und nun wieder aufgemacht, da die Mods sich einig sind, dass er ok ist.

Wenn man die Musik bzw. die Texte nicht mag, braucht man sie sich ja nicht anzuhören. Aufgezwungen wird hier einem ja nix. Und was im Forum erlaubt ist, bleibt Sache der Betreiber.


so, ceep cool  and back to topic!


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich werde auch solange nicht ruhen, bis sowas unterebunden wird, versprochen! pp



Wenn du in deinem Leben nichts besseres zu tun hast, als in einem Forum den Dicken zu markieren und anderen ins Essen zu rotzen.

Weekend hat alle Runden bewertet. Hoffe die Resultate werden bald veröffentlicht :3


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2013)

Richtig. Außerdem gehört eine solche Sprache iwie zu einem Battle dazu


----------



## Xidish (6. März 2013)

@ Olliruh

Es geht mir auch um die ersten aggressiven Lieder.
Das letzte von Dir Gepostete ist imo ok. 

Reflox, wer hat den Kuchen gerade angeschnitten, daß ... (na Du weißt bestimmt schon, wie,s weiter geht.)? 

wenn ja alles nicht so schlimm ist und dazu gehört ...
kann ich ja auch mal anfangen ...

Wozu brauchen wird dann überhaupt noch Regeln? 

*edit:*
Aber naja, man soll die Perlen ja nicht vor die Säue schmeißen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Richtig. Außerdem gehört eine solche Sprache iwie zu einem Battle dazu



..zumal sie in einem solch übertriebenen Maße eingesetzt wird, dass die Beleidigungen nicht ernst genommen werden können. Man spielt einfach mit der angeblichen Provokation und möchte schockieren


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2013)

Ich fühle mich durch diesen Thread in meiner Persönlichkeit stark angegriffen. Bitte. Macht ihn zu. Es ist einfach nur traurig, was aus unserer Jugend geworden ist. Damals war alles besser, als sie noch alle gekifft und rumgebumst haben wie die Wilden. 











__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y3vgvekzBKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




... Oh wait


----------



## Xidish (6. März 2013)

Naja dann viel Spaß, wenn ihr mal eigene Kinder habt, die sich ja solche Videos reinziehen dürfen -
und sie dann "ach nur aus Spaß" Hurensohn etc. zu Euch sagen. 

Und ihr wollt erwachsen sein ...  nee eher  diese Verantwortungslosigkeit!

bye


----------



## floppydrive (6. März 2013)

Ich habe den Mod angeschrieben und der Thread wurde wieder eröffnet und nochmal zum Thema Texte.

Buffed zeigt auf seiner Seite ab 16er/18er Content und Leute in anderen Threads posten Videos/Musik zu anderen Künstlern die weitaus schlimmeres behandeln und ihr geht bei so etwas auf die Barrikaden.


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Naja dann viel Spaß, wenn ihr mal eigene Kinder habt, die sich ja solche Videos reinziehen dürfen -
> und sie dann "ach nur aus Spaß" Hurensohn etc. zu Euch sagen.
> 
> Und ihr wollt erwachsen sein ...  nee eher  diese Verantwortungslosigkeit!
> ...


GENAU, weil ich ja zu meinem Vater HRNSHN sage. Top Logik, ich sollte eigentlich wieder Kim ausgraben.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Naja dann viel Spaß, wenn ihr mal eigene Kinder habt, die sich ja solche Videos reinziehen dürfen -
> und sie dann "ach nur aus Spaß" Hurensohn etc. zu Euch sagen.
> 
> Und ihr wollt erwachsen sein ...  nee eher  diese Verantwortungslosigkeit!
> ...




Zu jeder Art von Provokation, Gewalt oder ähnliches , gehört die Fähigkeit, diese in ihrem Kontext einordnen und verstehen zu können. 
VBT: Alle Teilnehmer wissen, was für Texte sie erwarten und selbst schreiben, genauso die Zuhörer/schauer. Nur weils beim VBT "erlaubt" ist, übertrage ich das doch nicht auf mein übriges Leben......

Deswegen gibts Altersbeschränkungen, weil man einigen Mitgliedern unserer Gesellschaft diese Fähigkeiten zur Verarbeitung nicht oder unzureichend zutraut.

Beispiel: Killerspiele mit exzesiver Gewaltdarstellung: Da weiß ich, dass das überzogene Gewalt ist und welche Konsequenzen mir drohen, wenn ich sie im RL anwende. Nur weil ich als Kind GTA gespielt habe, laufe ich nicht mordend mit nem Baseballschläger rum.
Das gleiche bei den Songtexten, stell dir vor, es gibt sogar einige dieser ominösen Rapper, die am VBT teilnehmen, die in geregelten Verhältnissen leben und arbeiten.




> Und ihr wollt erwachsen sein ...  nee eher  diese Verantwortungslosigkeit!



Wenns mich nicht täuscht, ist Buffed doch ab 16 Jahren freigegeben. Und ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben den Anspruch erhoben, vollends erwachsen zu sein. 
Und aufgrund der Altersbeschränkung von Buffed, auf die ich mich stütze, finde ich es nicht verantwortungslos.






sry für den offtopic-talk, aber das musste mal gesagt werde


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2013)

Das beste Rundenbattle hat bis jetzt immer noch Reimebude abgeliefert mit : 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GGAU8wAgoss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KfjiDrsD478

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Füg jetzt mal ne Abstimmung hinzu


----------



## Legendary (6. März 2013)

Juhu Thread ist wieder offen!!

Wer gewinnt dieses Jahr?
Ich feier die Rückrunde von Punch Aroganz so übel, er zerf*** Kico nahezu mit seinen Lines.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2013)

4tune feier ich auch nicht so, allerdings eine bestimmte Runde... (ja, JBB,fgts)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ayB602IEnnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Hook ist übergeil (bei ner Beckmann Hook schon normal  )


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wer gewinnt dieses Jahr?



Akne One oder Dollar John! Wär voll nice :3


----------



## exill (6. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Akne One oder Dollar John! Wär voll nice :3



Niemals. Da sind stärkere Drin .


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Niemals. Da sind stärkere Drin .



ich sagte es wäre nice 

Aber wenn EstA oder Tune gewinnen gebe ich die Hoffnung in der VBT Jury auf.


----------



## exill (6. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> ich sagte es wäre nice
> 
> Aber wenn EstA oder Tune gewinnen gebe ich die Hoffnung in der VBT Jury auf.



Yup! Finde Mikzn eigentlich ziemlich dope, donetasy feier ich eigentlich auch...Vist find ich bisher auch ganz solide . Hoffe mal nicht das die Jury solche wacken Typen wie EstA weiterkommen lassen.


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Hoffe mal nicht das die Jury solche wacken Typen wie EstA weiterkommen lassen.



Vorallem, dass EstA im 2012er Mio besiegt haben soll. Mit Mutterlines! *MUTTERLINES!*


----------



## Legendary (6. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Akne One oder Dollar John! Wär voll nice :3



Gott...das sind doch beides die Oberlappen im Turnier. Ich habe alle Runden mehrere Male bis jetzt gehört und die beiden kommen bei mir auf den letzten Platz. Allein Akne mit der HR und 3 verschiedenen Beats, den 1. Part kann ich echt feiern aber danach wirds echt scheiße...und Dollar John...naja ok dazu sag ich lieber nix. Ist eben Geschmackssache, ich find seinen Stil absolut beknackt.


@exill: Mikzn...naja der Typ geht so und Vist, ich weiß nich. Die HR hat mich genervt, alleine schon das Geheule im Intro.  Happy Beckmann zerstört sie einfach so derb.


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Happy Beckmann zerstört sie einfach so derb.



Der gehört genauso in die Kategorie EstA und Tune. Geht gar nicht. Die Stimme klingt als müsste sie geölt werden. Flow hat er wien Stock und treffen tut er wie ein blinder Schütze.


----------



## Legendary (6. März 2013)

Vergleich Esta "The H*rensohn" bitte nicht mit Tune! Esta kann nix außer nur mit Schimpfwörtern um sich werfen. Ich kann den Typen irgendwie nicht ab obwohl er nen netten Flow hat. 

Wie gesagt, ich wette es gewinnt:

Tune, Persteasy, Punch Arogunz, Pimf.


----------



## H2OTest (6. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich feier die Rückrunde von Punch Aroganz so übel, er zerf*** Kico nahezu mit seinen Lines.



Das Outro ist nur genial! Ich persöhnlich feiere DirtyMaulwurf und Dollar John am meisten. 

DirtyMaulwurf hat mit seiner RR quasi das beste Video abgeliefert.


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2013)

4tune *14 : 9* Mikzn70
Pimf *20 : 3* EmGi
ÉSMaticx *8 : 15* EstA
Dirty Maulwurf *6 : 13* donetasy
HappyBeckmann *17 : 11* Vist
Kico *16 : 15* PunchArogunz
Persteasy *20 : 6* Akne
DollarJohn *11 : 14* Scotch

Die waren doch besoffen als sie die Runden ausgewertet haben.

Kico gegen Punch gewonnen, Scotch gegen Johnny, wtf alter.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2013)

WIE ?! WAS ?! Wo war Pimf besser als EmGi ? WO ZUM TEUFEL war Scotch besser als Dollar John ? Ok, ich bin raus.


----------



## Olliruh (7. März 2013)

LOLWUT WTF PUNCH AROGUNZ NICHT WEITER LOL


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2013)

Ich möchte hier nur zwischendurch auf folgendes Hinweisen, damit der Thread offen bleiben kann. Auch hier sind youtube-Videos mit 18er-Rating (gemäß USK/FSK) nicht gestattet. 16er-Inhalte gehen noch durch. Auch gilt für die Inhalte der Videos die Netiquette und Forenregeln bzgl. Geschmacklosigkeit/Sexismus etc. Ihr als Stammis wisst ja Bescheid. 


Danke =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2013)

Alles klar ZAM, trotzdem danke, dass ihr ihn überhaupt offen lasst.


----------



## Legendary (7. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> 4tune *14 : 9* Mikzn70
> Pimf *20 : 3* EmGi
> ÉSMaticx *8 : 15* EstA
> Dirty Maulwurf *6 : 13* donetasy
> ...



Lass mich das ganze mal auswerten:


4tune gegen Mikzn: passt
Pimf gegen Emgi: passt
Esmaticx gegen Esta: kann man sich drüber streiten
DM gegen Donetasy: ich find beide stark, hätte mir aber lieber DM weiter gewünscht, da er irgendwie ziemlich dope rappt vom Style her, so bissl kein Bock...ich finds geil.
HB gegen Vist: passt
Kico gegen Punch Arogunz: WAS BITTE?! Das ist nicht deren Ernst...ok die HR von Kico war echt ok, ich fand manche Vergleiche wirklich witzig wie Punch Aroganz schön beschissen aber Punch hat Kico in der RR einfach zur zerstört
Persteasy gegen Akne: passt und absolut berechtigt
Scotch gegen DollarJohn: die beiden gehen mir am Arsch vorbei. 


Aber das mit Punch kann ich nicht verstehen... -.-


----------



## exill (7. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Lass mich das ganze mal auswerten:
> 
> 
> 4tune gegen Mikzn: passt
> ...


WO passt 4tune gegen Mikzn?
DM und kein bock, und was ist dann erst mit donetasy? 
HB gegen Vist...Ich fand Vist deutlich stärker vom Battle mäßigen her, aber HB's Runden klingen geiler und gehen gut rein.
Ich fand beide Runden von Punch kacke, mir gefällt das ganz gut . Nicht das Punch schlecht wär, mir haben die nur nicht so gefallen .

Aber ist ja mal wie immer beim VBT. Teils total behinderte und ungerechtfertigte Entscheidungen.
Naja. wenigstens wird Kico vs HB ganz lustig werden, und donetasy vs esta wird eh hammer, die ganze Zeit von beiden einfach nur Hurensohn zu hören . Nur schade um Mikzn -.-".


----------



## Legendary (7. März 2013)

Mikzn ist ehrlich gesagt naja...ist ja immer Geschmackssache. Ich find ihn nicht so mies wie Scotch aber auch nicht gut und definitiv schlechter als Esta und das heißt was bei mir. 

Donetasy ist kein "kein Bock" Rapper sondern eher ein Druffi, DM hatte auch ne ziemlich geile Quali, vor allem das Ende hats mir angetan als er gegen Vist wettert und seine Stimme klingt eben bissl wie kein Bock auf Rap aber technisch kann ers einfach. Schade um ihn, obwohl ich auch die Donetasy HR ziemlich geil fand.

Ja das stimmt, beim VBT raucht die Jury scheinbar ab und zu was...letztes Jahr mit Weekend und BBB, fand ich auch krass weil BBB echt ein richtig kranker Technikrapper ist, da können sich alle ne dicke Scheibe von abschneiden.

Kico gegen HB wird in der Tat geil und Done gegen Esta auch, das stimmt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2013)

Ich will mal ne schlüssige Begründung haben, wieso Pimf so deutlich gewonnen hat. Ich meine bei nem knappen Ergebnis.. ok, aber EmGi's HR war echt gut, genau so die RR. 

Naja, mir isses jetzt ziemlich wurscht, wer gewinnt. Happy Beckmann soll es nun richten, nur für die lulz (der hätte rein theoretisch auch raus sein müssen, Vist's HR hatte ihn eig. schon zerstört, aber mir isses gleich. Dollar John Raus, Beckmann drinne. Geht klar.).


----------



## exill (7. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Mikzn ist ehrlich gesagt naja...ist ja immer Geschmackssache. Ich find ihn nicht so mies wie Scotch aber auch nicht gut und definitiv schlechter als Esta und das heißt was bei mir.
> 
> Donetasy ist kein "kein Bock" Rapper sondern eher ein Druffi, DM hatte auch ne ziemlich geile Quali, vor allem das Ende hats mir angetan als er gegen Vist wettert und seine Stimme klingt eben bissl wie kein Bock auf Rap aber technisch kann ers einfach. Schade um ihn, obwohl ich auch die Donetasy HR ziemlich geil fand.
> 
> ...





Das krasseste in punkto Jury Entscheidungen fand ich bisher sowieso die VBT Splash Edition Kico vs Weekend. Kico hat Weekend einfach mal so krass ZERSTÖRT in der Runde und trotzdem hat Weekend gewonnen...


----------



## Olliruh (7. März 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Das krasseste in punkto Jury Entscheidungen fand ich bisher sowieso die VBT Splash Edition Kico vs Weekend. Kico hat Weekend einfach mal so krass ZERSTÖRT in der Runde und trotzdem hat Weekend gewonnen...



*hust* Battleboy Basti vs 3plusss *hust*


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2013)

Ich will von dntsy ein feat. mit klomann wenn er EstA begräbt.


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2013)

Sind die neuen Paarungen schon draußen ?


----------



## exill (8. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Sind die neuen Paarungen schon draußen ?



Man weiß wer gewonnen hat...und da es einen Paarungsbaum gibt kann man sich den rest erschließen .

4tune *14 : 9* Mikzn70
Pimf *20 : 3* EmGi
ÉSMaticx *8 : 15* EstA
Dirty Maulwurf *6 : 13* donetasy
HappyBeckmann *17 : 11* Vist
Kico *16 : 15* PunchArogunz
Persteasy *20 : 6* Akne
DollarJohn *11 : 14* Scotch

Also
Scotch vs Persteasy
Kico vs HappyBeckmann
donetasy vs EstA
Pimf vs 4tune


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2013)

100€ wenn das nicht in Reimebude vs KWU Runden enden wird


----------



## exill (8. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 100€ wenn das nicht in Reimebude vs KWU Runden enden wird



Nö. Wetten donetasy kommt zumindest mal ins Finale?


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2013)

Das mein ich ja nicht. Mein jetzt das viertel finale. In Kicos Runde wird Pimf was machen und umgekehrt und in BeckmannsRunde 4tune (oder DollarJohn) und umgekehrt.


----------



## exill (8. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das mein ich ja nicht. Mein jetzt das viertel finale. In Kicos Runde wird Pimf was machen und umgekehrt und in BeckmannsRunde 4tune (oder DollarJohn) und umgekehrt.



Asow . Tjoa, lassen wir uns überraschen...


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier nochmal der Baum und so.

Mit Lui vom Müll wärs besser gewesen ._.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lkt2lIgwqT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (15. März 2013)

Ist zwarn n Doppelpost aber... donetasy ist ausgestiegen! 

Das VBT macht keinen Sinn mehr :<



> yo. gibt keine runde mehr. wer weinen will, darf sich gerne löschen. bin kein fernseher und hab gerade deutlich wichtigere probleme. sry an die, die sich gefreut hatten und vielen, vielen dank an frufoo, peet, den 257ers, mischtastic und meinen niggas.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O76P7wT8Rog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## exill (16. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ist zwarn n Doppelpost aber... donetasy ist ausgestiegen!
> 
> Das VBT macht keinen Sinn mehr :<
> 
> ...



Yo, damit VBT irrelevant dieses Jahr.


----------



## Legendary (17. März 2013)

Donetasy ist so ein bekiffter Nig***... -.-

Warum er aussteigt wenn er so gute Chancen hat raff ich nicht, er hat echt nen geilen Style.


----------



## Reflox (17. März 2013)

War nur ne Verarsche, seine runde kommt trotzdem. Aber wenn er private Probleme hat dann hat er halt private Probleme. Da scheisst man halt auf ne gute Chance.

Dieser Kevin, es gibt doch keine Runde xD


----------



## exill (17. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> War nur ne Verarsche, seine runde kommt trotzdem. Aber wenn er private Probleme hat dann hat er halt private Probleme. Da scheisst man halt auf ne gute Chance.
> 
> Dieser Kevin, es gibt doch keine Runde xD



Haha, habs auch grade auf FB gelesen .


----------



## H2OTest (21. März 2013)

So die runde vom pimf und HB sind ja ma recht geil


----------



## exill (21. März 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> So die runde vom pimf und HB sind ja ma recht geil



Also ich find's lame. Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich beide nicht mag.


----------



## Reflox (21. März 2013)

HB fand ich ausnahmsweise recht geil. Vorallem die Hook knallt rein. Pimfs Runde war ganz okay, nur die Hook ist nicht so der Bringer.

Naja wenigstens hat EstA auch nichts eingereicht.



> dntsy kümmert sich rührend um seine fans wie ein mixer



Ist zwar nicht, VBT aber egal.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LjFZp7jq1mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich feier den Track gerade richtig.


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2013)

Pimf ist auch ausgestiegen.



> Schlechte News für einige von euch. Von mir wird es keine Viertelfinalrückrunde geben. Ich habe zurzeit ein paar private Probleme, auf die ich nicht näher eingehen möchte und habe somit einfach keinen Kopf dafür. Diese Dinge haben für mich momentan einfach Priorität. Ich möchte euch ungern mit einer Runde enttäuschen, hinter der ich nicht 100% stehe. Ich bitte euch diese Entscheidung zu respektieren und werde euch demnächst mit neuer "normaler" Musik versorgen. Das wars für mich definitiv mit dem VBT, es war eine schöne Zeit mit vielen Höhen und Tiefen. Ich wünsche 4tune viel Erfolg für den weiteren Turnierverlauf, dann im Finale hoffentlich gegen Kico. Nehmts mir bitte nicht übel, ich bin auch nur ein Mensch.


----------



## Legendary (9. April 2013)

Dämlicher Vollidiot. Dann machts VBT keinen Sinn, ich mag weder Kico, noch Tune besonders gern. Pimf war einfach nur fresh und richtig geil, genauso wie Steasy.


----------



## H2OTest (10. April 2013)

naja Steasy hat ja gegen Scotch gewonnen ... naja wir lassen das heute mal mit Splash - Ich freu mich schon aufs VBT 2013 ...


----------



## Reflox (12. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BpmU7qFnI_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Finale läuft.


----------

